# carpet plant



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

I am redoing my tank soon. I would like to have carpeting plants. but my substrate is just normal sand and i dont have CO2 right now. Any suggestion that would work on normal substrate? anything along the line of HC cuba, glosso, or riccia? or any plant tat spreads instead of growing tall


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

nixx said:


> I am redoing my tank soon. I would like to have carpeting plants. but my substrate is just normal sand and i dont have CO2 right now. Any suggestion that would work on normal substrate? anything along the line of HC cuba, glosso, or riccia? or any plant tat spreads instead of growing tall


I would go with Dwarf Hair Grass... Glosso needs higher light or else it will grow vertical... HC Cuba also needs high light in general and Riccia needs to be tied to rocks and wood... it doesn't have roots, it doesn't spread but it does grow thicker and denser where it was originally tied

DHG can spread in moderate lighting and as long as you dose ferts and have root tabs it will spread... DHG is like to newb's carpeting plant... but it's so versatile that pros also use it


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I do not agree with Otaku's statement about Glosso

I have glosso that I grow in low light, it has carpetted and grown nice, thick, and low

reference:









only 2x13w CFL's on a 20L


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

wow nice tank,
what kind of lights are those?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Chingster, We can see the vertical growth in your photo. It's not too bad, but you definetly have some vertical growth. It looks good in your tank as you have a natural less manicured vibe going. I don't even think your tank is that low light tbh.

I grew glosso in a fishbowl in low ambient light once. but if you want that super dense and low carpet, more is needed.



Nixx, I'm going to go ahead and suggest Sagittaria subulata. But it depends how big your tank is, if it looks carpet like.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Will said:


> Chingster, We can see the vertical growth in your photo. It's not too bad, but you definetly have some vertical growth. It looks good in your tank as you have a natural less manicured vibe going. I don't even think your tank is that low light tbh.


Well the parts where it grew a little longer was where the driftwood shaded it 
i was very satisfied with the growth closer to the glass. 
But to each his own, right?

my glosso grows very low, while my staurogyne repens grows tall though 



TBA said:


> wow nice tank,
> what kind of lights are those?


It is referenced under the picture, but they're just two normal desk lamps


----------

